# ??????????????



## mike t (Oct 21, 2008)

i didn't know what to title this so question marks it is. i've been on this sight for a good while back when it was gorillas or monkeys or something of the nature. i've read read reviews on tobaccos that are to tell you the truth they are pathetic. i mean who bases a tobacco on when they cut the grass or driving around town. i don't understand that at all. this whole samuel gawith thing just makes me wonder where pipiesmoking has went. ive smoked em they are good but thats it. pipe smoking to me is good medicine and i sure as hell don't want to be driving around town speeding home to see if a place has some holy grail pipe tobacco thats never in stock still there. another thing is flake tobacco, people are going over the top with this if it's not a square a cube a coin a cake i'm not smokin it. lets all pray they the tobacco gods don't do that to prince albert or carter hall. d sturg that was a hell review as well. mike t


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

mike t said:


> i didn't know what to title this so question marks it is. i've been on this sight for a good while back when it was gorillas or monkeys or something of the nature. i've read read reviews on tobaccos that are to tell you the truth they are pathetic. i mean who bases a tobacco on when they cut the grass or driving around town. i don't understand that at all. this whole samuel gawith thing just makes me wonder where pipiesmoking has went. ive smoked em they are good but thats it. pipe smoking to me is good medicine and i sure as hell don't want to be driving around town speeding home to see if a place has some holy grail pipe tobacco thats never in stock still there. another thing is flake tobacco, people are going over the top with this if it's not a square a cube a coin a cake i'm not smokin it. lets all pray they the tobacco gods don't do that to prince albert or carter hall. d sturg that was a hell review as well. mike t


best way I can answer you Mike is smoke what you like and in whatever pipe you know. No wrong way of smoking a bowl of your favorite blend 
troy


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

mike t said:


> i didn't know what to title this so question marks it is. i've been on this sight for a good while back when it was gorillas or monkeys or something of the nature. i've read read reviews on tobaccos that are to tell you the truth they are pathetic. i mean who bases a tobacco on when they cut the grass or driving around town. i don't understand that at all. this whole samuel gawith thing just makes me wonder where pipiesmoking has went. ive smoked em they are good but thats it. pipe smoking to me is good medicine and i sure as hell don't want to be driving around town speeding home to see if a place has some holy grail pipe tobacco thats never in stock still there. another thing is flake tobacco, people are going over the top with this if it's not a square a cube a coin a cake i'm not smokin it. lets all pray they the tobacco gods don't do that to prince albert or carter hall. d sturg that was a hell review as well. mike t


Tastes differ. Be thankful if your tastes take you somewhere besides the Samuel Gawiths and other highly sought after tobaccos. I for one do not have the taste buds for OTC tobacco and never will even in a cob but I wont berate someone else who loves the stuff. More power to them. O.K. I'll admitt i have compared it to spam once but that was another thread. Moving on...


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

This would have been perfect for random rant thread. Hey, if someone wants to spend their time tracking down SG or Stonehaven then that's ther right. I don't see how it should bother me or anyone else.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I like many SG flakes a lot but find the issue of availability less disturbing than Michael.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

mike t said:


> i didn't know what to title this so question marks it is. i've been on this sight for a good while back when it was gorillas or monkeys or something of the nature. i've read read reviews on tobaccos that are to tell you the truth they are pathetic. i mean who bases a tobacco on when they cut the grass or driving around town. i don't understand that at all. this whole samuel gawith thing just makes me wonder where pipiesmoking has went. ive smoked em they are good but thats it. pipe smoking to me is good medicine and i sure as hell don't want to be driving around town speeding home to see if a place has some holy grail pipe tobacco thats never in stock still there. another thing is flake tobacco, people are going over the top with this if it's not a square a cube a coin a cake i'm not smokin it. lets all pray they the tobacco gods don't do that to prince albert or carter hall. d sturg that was a hell review as well. mike t


Um...okay.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What issue is there with Samuel Gawith tobacco and its aficionados? Why the perceived umbrage and quasi-stream of consciousness mini-rants? They have their fans, and supplies are short and likely to remain so. It seems natural that this situation would generate talk, though it certainly doesn't seem to dominate this board.

I don't think there's a "tobacco elite" that demands their pipe tobacco be coins, plug, or flake. If you're reading praises for these, it's likely because the required preparation generates questions and conversation . Anyone can figure out ready-rubbed, but new pipe smokers often post questions like, "what do I do with these Escudo coins?". Again, it makes sense that those threads would include answers as well as fans extolling the virtues of old-school tobacco preparations. The form of tobacco has nothing to do with OTCs vs top-shelf tins either. Royal Yacht and Hal O' the Wynd are both ready-rubbed along with hundreds of others.

New and young pipe smokers have been on an upwards trend for the last five years or so. Sales reflect this. This generation values information and authenticity. We're curious, and we want to know about artisanal methods, whether it's pressed old-school tobacco houses, hand carved meerschaums, or craft beers! There's a perceived connection to the old ways because they were much more local, personal, and not mass produced. It's a trend that runs across a huge array of interests.

..............


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

I like SG and PA. I don't ever have to go lookin for PA though. It's always in the drugstore and supermarket.

And I like cheese.


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

Soooooooo..... whats your question again? Come on Mike, you know we are all going to smoke what we like and love what we smoke. :hippie: Remember, the formula for nuclear fusion was completed in the bathroom, so the Holy Grail might very well be found while on a drive home.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

FiveStar said:


> I like SG and PA. I don't ever have to go lookin for PA though. It's always in the drugstore and supermarket.
> 
> And I like cheese.


X2 :rockon:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Well the SG blend I like is Squadron Leader which is ready rubbed. I'm not sure whether or not I should be offended. Am I a snob because I like an SG blend or a regular Joe because the one I like is ready rubbed?



MarkC said:


> Um...okay.


Well said.


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

Enjoy whatever you wish. That's what this is all about. Personally I'm a one-blend smoker and have been all my life. I only have one tobacco in my house and smoke it day or nite all year long - "Black n Gold". I buy it by the pound and store it in large Mason jars. I have dozens of Mason jars full of it as a "hedge" against Uncle Sam and whatever twisted anti-tobacco schemes they some day come up with. It would take a number of years for me to run out of tobacco even if completely banned. 

I'm a simple guy with simple tastes. I confess that I don't like change and been smoking a pipe for 30 years now. On this forum I'm quite the exception in this regard, but that's me. I don't feel the need to experiment with tobaccos as Black n Gold is smooooth and sweet and leaves no after-taste or bite, a perfect tobacco for my needs.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I don't believe that the term "snob" truly applies to Pipe Smokers as it may to cigar smokers. We all have different tastes and prefer different techniques for loading and smoking our pipes; Even different storage methods. I DO believe however that when an opinion is forced onto another smoker in a rude and callus manner, simply because 1 person doesn't agree with another person, the term "snob" can certainly apply.

"Smoke what you like" ... A good motto indeed.


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

drastic_quench said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What issue is there with Samuel Gawith tobacco and its aficionados? Why the perceived umbrage and quasi-stream of consciousness mini-rants? They have their fans, and supplies are short and likely to remain so. It seems natural that this situation would generate talk, though it certainly doesn't seem to dominate this board.
> 
> ...


Well said and this in fact is a very good thing, as for awhile the pipe seemed to be fading away - a memory of times past rather than having a bright future. Here it's wonderful to see the interest in the young as they will carry this wonderful past-time forward. When I grew up there was no Internet, no cell phones, pagers, etc. So it was up to word of mouth and books/magazines to learn anything new. This modern age allows for unparalleled study and inquiry into any subject imaginable. It's helped to bring back the pipe and it's simple pleasures!


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

I have never tried PA, CH or any SG Blend, I smoke what I like and what I have and enjoy it. 
I too love cheese but I am laying off of it for now, just to fatty..


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

DSturg369 said:


> I don't believe that the term "snob" truly applies to Pipe Smokers as it may to cigar smokers. We all have different tastes and prefer different techniques for loading and smoking our pipes; Even different storage methods. I DO believe however that when an opinion is forced onto another smoker in a rude and callus manner, simply because 1 person doesn't agree with another person, the term "snob" can certainly apply.
> 
> "Smoke what you like" ... A good motto indeed.


Sure, but I don't see this happening here. Puff members near-universally talk shit about Mixture 79, but you never see them talk shit about the man smoking it. They'll be majority opinions, but I've never seen them forced on anyone.

Smoke what you like _is _fantastic.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Damn and I really like flakes too...


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Never meant to imply what I said needed to be applied here... Was just saying is all. I'm a blurter :dunno:


----------



## kneepa (Feb 6, 2011)

drastic_quench said:


> Sure, but I don't see this happening here. Puff members near-universally talk shit about Mixture 79, but you never see them talk shit about the man smoking it. They'll be majority opinions, but I've never seen them forced on anyone.
> 
> Smoke what you like _is _fantastic.


I kind of like M79 I smoked it three times today...But I think I will hold out buying it again until its released in a flake, a square, a coin, a cake. 
And it better be in a fancy tin. Layered with a golden plume of a po'ouli bird. Then watch out if your driving slow and I'm speeding through town trying to get home.


----------



## bierundtabak (Nov 15, 2010)

> Then watch out if your driving slow and I'm speeding through town trying to get home.


I just never leave home to make sure I get some Stonehaven when it comes.:bounce:


----------



## Eirik (May 7, 2010)

bierundtabak said:


> I just never leave home to make sure I get some Stonehaven when it comes.:bounce:


Maybe I could deposit some money, so you could get me some aswell.:banana:


----------



## bierundtabak (Nov 15, 2010)

Sure. But you'll have to pay double for my effort. Maybe I should start a business. I can call it "Tobacco Watchers".:tongue1:


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

The original rant didn't make much sense to me, sounds like some one in a bad mood trying to stir up shit without really thinking through a proper argument? Either that or I got the wrong vibe because it was just a wall of text and I'm too lazy to turn it into paragraphs.

I personally switched to smoking pipe tobacco because I can't afford to go through 5-7 top shelf premium cigars a day and I don't like cigarettes.

I haven't seen much prejudice on this site - I only find assholes in local B&M's who think having a Davidoff cigar or smoking a 300 dollar meerschaum pipe makes them something special. It's like a college bar mentality in some places.

I'm only 28, I've been smoking cigars since I was 18. I just recently got into pipe tobacco. Let people smoke what they want, there's nothing wrong with a little bit of playful ribbing between people who know each other about what they smoke.

If you're pissed off that certain blends can only be found online then stop buying online - you only support it. If more people bought from their local B&M internet sites wouldn't get first choice, but nobody wants to pay that extra 4 bucks a tin.

I dread the day that you won't be able to walk into a cigar/pipe shop to pick up immediate needs or sit down and relax while you watch a game and shoot the shit with some people you just met, but have a common bond with because of the tobacco.

The internet could very well bring that into a reality.

In the end it's a hobby of patience to regards of buying - if you don't have patience you should not be in this hobby. That's my opinion. There is a lot more to be gained by waiting months, if not years for certain things.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Very nice job turning around what started as a completely worthless thread guys. As long as you are enjoying your pipe you are not doing anything wrong IMO. The only true snobs in pipe smoking are not those who dislike "lowly OTCs" or "highfallutin SG flakes" bot those who trash other smokers for doing what makes them happy.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

DSturg369 said:


> I don't believe that the term "snob" truly applies to Pipe Smokers as it may to cigar smokers. We all have different tastes and prefer different techniques for loading and smoking our pipes; Even different storage methods. I DO believe however that when an opinion is forced onto another smoker in a rude and callus manner, simply because 1 person doesn't agree with another person, the term "snob" can certainly apply.
> 
> "Smoke what you like" ... A good motto indeed.


Just curious how you think the term snob can be applied more to cigar smokers than pipe smokers?

I've smoked cigars for years and years. Once you've tried top shelf premium there really is no turning back because they are superior in every way, and in a huge way.

It's not snobbish to want the best out of your money. So I can only assume you think cigar smokers are snobs because they think they're better than others because they spend more money on something? I'm sort of lost.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Okay........

Pipe smokers have often been stereotyped as professors and intellectual types...etc and etc.

Cigar smokers have long been viewed likewise as Aristocrats, wealthy, kingpin, and thug/mafia types...etc and etc.

Do I personally look at this? Not since I was like 13. Even when I used to light up a Churchill at work, others would start calling me "Big Money" or "Boss Man". It's simply the way a lot of the non-smoking world looks at things.

What you smoke and what I smoke is a personal choice... Be it pipes or cigars or whatever. Personally, I don't give a damn what others think of me when I smoke or for what I'm smoking.

Hope that explains it a little better.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

DSturg369 said:


> Okay........
> 
> Pipe smokers have often been stereotyped as professors and intellectual types...etc and etc.
> 
> ...


Dale, I get what you're saying.
You havent' been on for a while and some (after some unfortunate posts the past couple of months) might take it you're being hostile.

For all those that might construe a "slam" from Dale...that's the farest from who Dale is or what he stands for. He's a GREAT BOTL and was merely pointing out an opinion that's held by some.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

No harm done, I was just trying to figure out what he meant. I didn't take it as hostile - I just didn't understand it.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks Eric.

Folks... Hostility was never my intent... Everyone has, and is entitled to their own opinion. That's what makes it interesting. I was, in fact, agreeing (of sorts) with Jason. I smoke what I like just as everyone should. This often includes top-dollar cigars. Do I feel bad for this? .. Not at all. If my passion for all forms of smoking and tobaccos has offended or was misconstrued as a hostile reply by anyone, that was not my intention and I offer sincere apologies.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Well, if we all just stuck with PA and CH, like real, no-nonsense men, it'd sure make those blind taste tests a lot less confusing.


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

*sniff* smells like troll in here...


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Nah, it's that blasted bratwurst I ate last night...


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

For someone who doesn't want to spend a lot of time worrying about these HTF tobaccos, you sure do seem to be invest a lot of time ranting about them. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/286344-tsa-positive-view.html This only make me wonder how much time you spend being contemplating this.

Look, people are going to like what they like. It's not going to do anyone any good to get your panties in wad just because there is a small phenomenon surrounding a couple of different tobaccos.

As for the flake lovers. I love flakes, and I can see why someone would only want to smoke them. For me it's a textile thing, the presentation is something "different". But I have yet to notice any amount of "snobbery" around anyone here in the pipe forums, or really the cigar forums.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

freestoke said:


> Well, if we all just stuck with PA and CH, like real, no-nonsense men, it'd sure make those blind taste tests a lot less confusing.


Would there even be a tobacco forum if all folks smoked was PA and CH? I think it would be pretty hard to do if no one had different tastes. Variety is the spice of life as they say. And while I admittedly do not enjoy the OTC tobaccos, there certainly are a lot of tobaccos and Tobacco styles that do capture my interest and I enjoy reading about. Heck I even enjoy reading about the tobaccos I don't smoke just to see other folks reactions to it. I am happy that others find fulfillment in a cob full of CH or PA why cant others do the same for us SG smokers? I do enjoy some 1792 in a cob so do I get points for that at least?


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

mike t said:


> this whole samuel gawith thing just makes me wonder where pipiesmoking has went. ive smoked em they are good but thats it.


I assume you eat & drink the same meal three times a day, right? You've stuck to reading only one book, watching only one movie and you wear the same shirt every day?

Life is all about variety. You don't have to love everything that's different but at least be happy you have choices.

It just so happens that SG tobaccos are/were in stock so it's a popular topic right now - otherwise it's not a big deal.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

to each his own and that is something you have to remember in life in all aspects of things. Especially so as it relates to pipe tobacco and cigars. You think it's good. Great for you. I'm new to pipes but quite frankly I absolutely love the Dunhill blends I've smoked, and I absolutely love the Sam Gawith blends I've smoked. Navy Flake and Squadron Leader are absolutely excellent!! Everything else I've smoked for the most part has been so-so or out right undesirable. I could honestly, very likely get through life smoking nothing but from here out w/ complete satisfaction and pleasure.


----------



## skydvejam (Feb 27, 2011)

Hmm, well sometimes something that you can not get, or acquire easily makes it that much more desirable, I see it happen while deployed a lot. There are some ugly ugly women out here, and they get a LOT of attention, why, because there are so few women in the military compared to males, that they all start looking a LOT better after a while.
It might just be good marketing, I know if the SG snuff that I enjoy so much was as hard as some of there pipe tobacco to get ahold of, I might have never tried it.
The end result is they make a great product, and people are willing to pay out the nose for it. That is the joys of having a premium and highly sought after product.
If someones tastes are for OTC tobacco, damn they are lucky, I started with them, and have gone other directions so far. Do I have a favorite yet, nope, and most likely never will. For me the journey is part of the fun of smoking a pipe, or cigars as well. 
I do draw the line at circus flavor tobacco at least for pipes, maybe I might try it in a snuff form, but in a pipe, naw...

I guess the point I am trying to make is smoke what makes you happy, for me right now I know a couple of blends that do not make me happy, and lots that do, just some more then others. Flakes, first shot at them before puff, major failure, now I just love the fold and stuff. Cut, pre rubbed, sure, shag, of course, in a stick that I have to steam, shred and cut, oh hell ya, can not wait to have that fun. For me it is a journey, for others it is having a routine. What ever floats your boat is fine in my world, we are all supposed to be BOTL's.


----------



## JeffinChi (Mar 23, 2011)

Come on mike...

I feel like you're holding back, tell us how you really feel.


:tsk: :frusty: :gn:hn


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

damn kids these days with their flakes and fancy do-hickies.

When I was a kid, I had to walk 15 mile in the snow just to smoke a pipe of PA

and we liked it, we loved it.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Some people like sniffing glue.

Who am i to tell them it smells like crap?

To each their own.


----------

